# A comic on FA



## Akela (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi, 

I'm not sure if I was supposed to post this question here or in another section, so please don't shoot me. o.o

Anyhow, I'm looking for a comic I once came across on FA. 
It involved two guys doing their homework and one of their mums came to check on them. After she's gone they decide to have a little 'fun' and put their webcam on for giggles, while the mother goes downstairs to surf the net for the exact same thing. It ended there and I'd like to see if it's continued, because I'd really like to know how it ends. x)

If I recall correctly it was even proceeded by another little comic involving the same mother and son in another awkward situation where she catches him pawing off red-handed. x)

If this makes any sense at all to someone, would you please be kind enough to provide me a link? Thanks in advance. ^^


----------

